

The World's Most Southerly ATM - sown
http://www.needcoffee.com/2010/01/12/antarctica-atm-interview/

======
rjurney
Every time I read about scientific settlement on Antarctica I long for a mad
scientist billionaire to head down there with an appliance style Mitsubishi
nuclear reactor, ocean containers of MREs and cold weather construction
equipment and materials, a pile of weapons for self defense of their claim, a
large team of highly motivated scientist settlers and their families and a new
flag to plant to claim Antarctican Independence and restore the great frontier
right here on earth.

Looks like an ATM is covered, which is just one less thing to bring.

~~~
rdtsc
If he did have a nuclear reactor. He will quickly be "de-throned" and invaded
as he will be deemed a "security threat" by other "nuclear" powers (yes,
despite the obvious irony).

Look what is happening with Iran and North Korea. All the nuclear powers are
up in arms (pun intended) about them developing nuclear technology.

~~~
rjurney
The model reactor I have in mind is targeted at Inuit tribes near the north
pole, and nobody deems them a menace. Do you really think anyone would mind
nuclear reactors in Iran if they imported their fuel and said nice things
about Israel? Would North Korea be a problem as a nuclear power if it weren't
a nation gone completely insane?

Anyway, wind/solar/whatever could also work. But the nuclear appliance is
really appealing.

------
romland
Wow. I don't have much to add to the article, but I must say that was an
interesting read!

I am curious about the security considerations they have taken with the
employees that work with the ATM on location. I mean there is a connection to
some banking institution there and I am not so sure if I would want non-Wells
Fargo people working too closely with the machine.

On the other hand, my knowledge about ATM's is quite limited. They hand me
money.

(and my girlfriend was rolling her eyes as I was throwing useless tidbits
about ATM's at her this early in the morning)

------
chrischen
What does raytheon do in antartica? Also the wikipedia page still says it's
operated by the US.

~~~
jonknee
Infrastructure/logistics. HVAC, power, water, communications, construction,
etc. Pretty much everything that's not science.

Here are the current job openings:

[http://www.rayjobs.com/index.cfm?NavID=119&ANTARCTICA_JO...](http://www.rayjobs.com/index.cfm?NavID=119&ANTARCTICA_JOBS)

------
jaspero
I wonder why you even need an ATM there. I mean, you are very limited to what
you spend on and most funding comes from corporates and projects. I guess, you
don't even need an ATM card, you pretty much know who visits the ATM. duh!

~~~
ibsulon
Company store and inter-personnel transactions. (IE gambling)

